# Frank on the table.....



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here begins my work on the Moebius Frankenstein.Made a mold of the head,so I dont screw up the original,some copies to work on.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Thats awsome work dude. Some angry chick smashed the face off my Dark Horse Bride of Frank years ago and I never knew (and still dont) know what to do about it. I hate that chick. I was just kidding with her. Anyway, maybe someday Ill find a mold of the brides head. I wish.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Boots are done,seams all in their right places.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I toned down the front seams on the boots with Liquid Surface Primer and also sanded over the outside of the boots to reduce the very sharp, mechanical edges around the sole.

Good idea about the mold for the head... I have to be careful with my kit.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I liked your idea about the sleeves,I'll do that with mine...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Here is the back wall completed and ready for paint.The wall is made up of four pieces.I glued them together with Testors tube glue and let it sit for a week.I filled the seams with Squadron white putty and used laquer brushed on to smooth it in the cracks.Soon it will be time to watch the movie,I am using the BxW still as my primery reference,since I will paint mine in black and white and grey tones only.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Before you paint the back wall... consider extending the wooden floor through the doorway. The kit design sort of stumbles here... when you fix the wall to the floor you will notice the wood stops at the edge of the door, which is just smooth. I plan on gluing the wall to the floor, shimming up and sanding out any joint/seam, and then scribing board detail back through the door way.

Also, you will notice the door does not touch the wall at all and has no hinges. It just awkwardly fits at an angle in the door frame. I will probably fill in the holes on the floor for the door pegs, and reposition the door or actually fix it to the wall so it doesn't touch the floor (like a real hanging door).


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks good so far! I agree about the floor and extending it a bit. That sounds like it will look better doing that although I also like what Scary Terry did by reducing the base up front a bit. I guess there are many ways to modify this kit for improvements.

And the hinges...that will be something else I will think about with my build as well...too bad this wasn't done OOB but it should be easy to correct.

Thanks for posting your progress WIP pics!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

djnick66 said:


> Before you paint the back wall... consider extending the wooden floor through the doorway. The kit design sort of stumbles here... when you fix the wall to the floor you will notice the wood stops at the edge of the door, which is just smooth.


I took it to be a cement threshold and painted it as cement.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John P said:


> I took it to be a cement threshold and painted it as cement.


I never thought of it that way but you have a good point JP!

MMM


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Not having the skills like others to sculpt in detail,I choose an easyer route to make the height ajustments to my monster.I can blend in the pants leg and I changed the angle of the boot.All this is like creating a monster.LOL


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats a good idea. I thought of this too... There is no one way to do it. Myself, I though his ankles were too spindley, so I removed the extra length down there...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The legs and boots are done and drying.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

aurora fan said:


> Some angry chick....I hate that chick. I was just kidding with her.
> 
> Now aren't you glad you didn't marry her? Too back Franky couldn't fight back, he'd a kicked her butt! Then tore her to pieces for spare body parts. :lol:
> 
> hal9001-


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> Not having the skills like others to sculpt in detail,I choose an easyer route to make the height ajustments to my monster.I can blend in the pants leg and I changed the angle of the boot.All this is like creating a monster.LOL


What's wrong with his height? Well, obviously he's too tall or you wouldn't be doing what you're doing. But is the height correction based on Karloff's "Fronkenshteen" that's in conflict with the kit scale? I think his boots are a bit too large also. I know, I know in the moive he had "bigguns", but these look kinda out of proportion to the rest of his body to me.


hal9001-


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

If you place the body up to the photo on the box and move it til it fits you can see that it does not.I'm making corrections to the proportions.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Better than the box photo, use the photo on the instructions! Its as close to the same size as the kit as you can get. Now, if you put the model over the picture so you can line up some given points like the hem of the jacket and the crotch of the pants you see two big issues... the lower legs are approx 1 cm or half an inch too long and the forearms stick out of the coat sleeves too far. Its very obvious. The boots aren't really too big but are too rounded (like clown shoes) and dont fit realistically to the pants (being too parallel)


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

...and what''s up with those pocket flap?....they have to go! I decided to change the boots to the flatter profile in the picture,you can see the other one is not done yet.Much better...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Getting rid of all the trim lines which I dont see on the jacket.


----------

